# Enthusiast Key Tag Designs by Race-Tags.com



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

The holiday season is upon us and we understand it's often hard to find a gift for the automotive enthusiast who seems to already have everything - well, everything that doesn't cost hundreds of dollars 

Please check out the cool line of key tags we offer at www.race-tags.com.

A few examples:

*CEL tag in orange acrylic*:










*$9.95* - These make an excellent gift!

To order click *here*



*CEL tag in CNC-milled aluminum*:










*$19.95* - The workmanship on this design is amazing, and though it's a bit more than our other designs, those of you who know what it takes to CNC-mill something this small and intricate, will find the price to be more than reasonable.

To order click *here*



*VR6 Head Gasket in stainless steel*:










*$14.95* - Our new 3.2mm stainless steel design literally outweighs all other designs on the market. The heft and scratch-resistant nature of stainless steel makes for a far superior key tag.

To order click *here*



*Nürburgring Road Course*:










*$14.95*Part of our Race Track Silhouette series, the Nürburgring design is possibly the most well-known of them all. Made from 3.2mm-thick stainless steel, this key tag is sure to be a great conversation starter and a definite hit as a holiday gift for the driving enthusiast on your list.

To order click *here*



More designs available on our site, and new designs are in the works.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

More designs coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

"Black Friday" sale starts 12:00am EST Friday morning, and ends 11:59pm EST Sunday.

We'll post up special pricing later tomorrow


----------



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

Sale pricing posted!


----------



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

For those who've ordered, please send us some creative pics of your key tag so we can use them on our website and FB page :beer:


----------



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

Still time to get these out in time for Christmas :grinsanta:


----------



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

Lots more track silhouettes now in stock:


Laguna Seca:










Mid-Ohio:










Road Atlanta:










Sebring:










Willow Springs:










Nelson Ledges:










VIR:


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

Any Plans to add Mosport?

It's History is unparalleled and is always one of the most difficult tracks on the ALMS circuit.
It is one of only tracks to have ever held F1, Can-Am and Indy Car. Brabham, MacLaren, Lauda, Stewart Villeneuve and others have all raced there.


----------



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

G-radoT said:


> Any Plans to add Mosport?
> 
> It's History is unparalleled and is always one of the most difficult tracks on the ALMS circuit.
> It is one of only tracks to have ever held F1, Can-Am and Indy Car. Brabham, MacLaren, Lauda, Stewart Villeneuve and others have all raced there.


Absolutely.

We're fleshing out our North American designs before moving onto the international circuits, so Mosport is up for the next batch :beer:


----------

